# Suche 4 in 1 Drucker mit austauschbaren Druckkopf



## dragonlort (19. März 2013)

hallo Leute ich suche ein Drucker so um die 100 € +-   was wichtig ist er sollte austauschbaren Druckkopf haben. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Ebson multi teil und möchte kein mehr haben da immer der druckkopf zu schnell ausgetrocknet ist.

Ich wollte mir erst den HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus holen, aber nach langer überlegeung habe ich den nicht geholt weil erstmal die 215€ und da ich sehr selten drucke so ca wen es hoch kommt 20 seiten pro Monat sich das nicht lohnt.
Der neue Drucker sollte Wlan haben und vielleicht ein USB anschluss habe da ich dann nicht immmer erst pc hoch fahren lassen möchte. 

Und sparsam in verbrauch sein. 
Bitte keine Ebson mehr.

So viele schauer und kein tipp? woran liegt es?


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (21. März 2013)

Drucker mit austauschbaren Druckkopf sind häufig auf höhere Seitenvolumen ausgelegt, auch Tinte macht hier nicht so viel  Sinn, da bei jedem Power-Zyklus erst einmal ordentlich Tinte weg gepumpt wird. Das geht auf Dauer ins Geld. Ich würde da eher einen billigen nehmen, bei dem die Druckköpfe in die Patronen integriert sind. Die kann man oft auch wieder befüllen lassen (sind sonst fast so teuer wie ein neuer Drucker)... Diese Billig-Teile werden oft schon weit unter Preis fast verschenkt, also einfach augen auf.


----------

